# Taping outlets/switches



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

pudge565 said:


> buildenterprise you are a sexist  women have as much of a right to be an electrician as you do.


:laughing:but a smart woman wouldn't want to subject herself to this misery....so we get stuck with stupid women...and we don't want any stupid women...ergo, women shouldn't be electricians...:laughing:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

pudge565 said:


> buildenterprise you are a sexist  women have as much of a right to be an electrician as you do.


Don't get your unusually large panties in a bunch, Pudge. Learn how to take a joke. Surely there's enough of you that you should be able to suck it up.


----------



## Ponsse (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Celtic, haven't you ever worked any industrial? No plant wants to shut down a whole process just for the electrician. Besides, that's what they make insulated tools for!


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I vote we change the name of the site to MaleContractortalk.com :whistling



Dave


----------



## Ponsse (Dec 12, 2007)

And a word on the broads. I've been around only 3 women electricians in my life, and I would rather carry a piano around on my back all day than to be stuck working with another one!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Ponsse said:


> And a word on the broads. I've been around only 3 women electricians in my life, and I would rather carry a piano around on my back all day than to be stuck working with another one!


I've only been around 2 women electricians, and they were more man than woman. Not really a broad I'd want to tick off. I'm pretty sure that either of them could've whooped me.


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

worked around 5 .

one was useless

another one left the trade because she got married...but she was useless anyway

another got hurt and left the trade...but she was useless anyway

another moves in and out of the trade as work ebbs and flows but that is ok because.........


wait for it.........


here it comes........


she is pretty much useless.

the last one is kind of like the gals celtic spoke of and is actually a very good electrician and if I didn;t say that she would probably kick my ass.

I have no problem with women in the trade as long as they can carry their weight and don;t keep telling me how tough it is for a woman in trade. What, she thinks life is a bowl of cherries for the guys that drag around 500 mcm wire?

It's work for anybody that actually does anything. If you think it is too hard, find something else to do.


----------



## Sportbilly (Oct 4, 2006)

So we've established that several kinds of electricians tape switches and outlets, including union, non union and DIY guys. Excellent, making progress, that narrows it down lol


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

seems like you 'lectricions are the most uptight guys on this website.

working with receptacles on a live circuit is not a measure of your man or womanhood. testing a circuit with your Tongue Is.

calm down boys/girls.

i vote for tape.

Archie Bunker


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

Tin Cup said:


> working with receptacles on a live circuit is not a measure of your man or womanhood. testing a circuit with your Tongue Is.


it's funny you say that. I have seen a man drink a glass of water with a hot lead in it while holding the neutral in his hand.

he still gives seminars and presumably performs this same demonstration.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

mdshunk said:


> I've only been around 2 women electricians, and they were more man than woman. Not really a broad I'd want to tick off. I'm pretty sure that either of them could've whooped me.


Yup. Pretty much sums up my experience as well.


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

Tin Cup said:


> seems like you 'lectricions are the most uptight guys on this website.


actually,. we like to think of it more of that we are a bit "wired":w00t:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Tin Cup said:


> seems like you 'lectricions are the most uptight guys on this website.


You'll have to forgive me for being something other than completely relaxed when I deal with systems that can kill people and destroy property when not properly installed. We have a clearly defined set of rules we deal with. Some guys go above and beyond the basic set of rules by doing things like taping devices, which is completely fine. Anybody is free to exceed the minimum requirements if they want to.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Ponsse said:


> Hey Celtic, haven't you ever worked any industrial? No plant wants to shut down a whole process just for the electrician.
> Besides, that's what they make insulated tools for!


Yes I have.


I could give a rat's hairy ass about your "process", my "process" at home is worth more than you could ever pay me...aka:

It's not my fault, it's not my problem, I'm not your solution - shut 'er down.


----------



## Ponsse (Dec 12, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Yes I have.
> 
> 
> I could give a rat's hairy ass about your "process", my "process" at home is worth more than you could ever pay me...aka:
> ...


 
So the company spends thousands of dollars on blast shields, blast suits, nomex clothing, hot work gloves, insulated tools, ect. ect. and you are going to sit down and say you don't feel safe? Are you an electrician or not? You are supposed to be "qualified personnel" meaning you are supposed to have the experience and knowledge to be able to do the job safely in hazardous situations. If there was no hazards and specialized training associated with our field of expertise than any old mechanic could go in there and wrench on things and we couldn't demand the pay that we can now. If you don't feel safe, I agree that you shouldn't be working on stuff that's hot. Our local cable TV company is looking for some new people, I can probably put in a good word for you if you want:laughing:


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> You'll have to forgive me for being something other than completely relaxed when I deal with systems that can kill people and destroy property when not properly installed. We have a clearly defined set of rules we deal with. Some guys go above and beyond the basic set of rules by doing things like taping devices, which is completely fine. Anybody is free to exceed the minimum requirements if they want to.


 

"Don't get your unusually large panties in a bunch, Pudge. Learn how to take a joke. Surely there's enough of you that you should be able to suck it up."



you sounded relaxed when you said this. 

Archie Bunker


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Tin Cup said:


> "Don't get your unusually large panties in a bunch, Pudge. Learn how to take a joke. Surely there's enough of you that you should be able to suck it up."
> 
> 
> you sounded relaxed when you said this.


Yeah, but I was actually pacing the room and sweating when I typed that.


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Yeah, but I was actually pacing the room and sweating when I typed that.


 
I figured you were. I appreciate your posts. I was just fishing to see which 'lectricians would bark back.

My father and uncles were 'lectricians. I appreciate & respect the trade.

Now relax and go ni-night.

Archie Bunker


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Tin Cup said:


> seems like you 'lectricions are the most uptight guys on this website.



*Hang aroud a while and let them get to know you.*


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> *Hang aroud a while and let them get to know you.*


:clap::lol::lol::laughing::clap:
Funniest thing since,"17 points?...
We're only gonna score 17 points?"


----------

